# Good taxi in central missouri for my first bobcat?



## BowBBD (Nov 2, 2011)

Im looking for a good taxidermist in central missouri who does exceptional work on bobcats. This is my first bobcat and I want it done right and as close to lifelike as possible. Any suggestions? Ive seen stoney hollows work and they do a great job.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Yes, Cole or Codi's work will exceed your expectations. They are both exceptional artists. Both are on here and both do excellent cat work.


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

There is a taxidermist named Dave Bartlett who I think is in central Missouri, that does super nice bobcats. His studio is called Image Taxidermy Studio. If you search for that you can find his website. Good job on your first cat, he has nice spots!


----------



## horsedoctor (Oct 13, 2011)

X2 on Cole or Codi ! You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Cole has the best bobcats I've ever seen. Make the drive.


----------



## BowBBD (Nov 2, 2011)

where is cole located? whats the name of his business?


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

did you get my PM? should be in there.


----------



## BowBBD (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah thanks for the imput. Has anyone used image taxidermy that has some pics?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

he has pics on his website.


----------

